# I NEED SOME HELP COME ON PEEPS lol



## sureshot#1 (Jan 4, 2004)

i still need some help on crow hunting... i just need some advice on decoying and callin that is all all for wing shootin not rifles


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

cody, i'd reccomend this for your callin? take your hands and cup then togther and say "loser" "loser" and its sure to work...and as far as decoying dress up in black and spin on your thumb. Its really quite effective.


----------



## sureshot#1 (Jan 4, 2004)

Y couldnt you just tell me on msn messenger lol and i don tknow if you were jokin on that Looser Looser thing but tell me if it works


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

tust me. it does man!


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

You have to get ya a electric caller....if you want to have some fun...mouth calls work, but doesn't even compare to a good electric caller...I have a cd caller from Lowman....we use the cd from lowman also.....mostly use either crow fighting or owl and crow......if you know were the crows roost at night and were they generally go in the am u can kill-em easy....we usually set up about 75 yards or farther from the game caller...you have to be between the caller and the crows....when they come in they are looking ahead of you, and not at you and this way you can bust them before they even think about flaring....sometimes they wil be to high to shoot....if so don't chance a long shot ...just sit tight and usually they will circle the caller at around a 50 to a 100 yard radius and get lower.....i have better luck without decoys too! This makes them eager to find the crows and gets them lower....if you want to hunt beside the caller....hide behind something and try using a black flag on a pole...this sometimes gets em real close...i am talking 10 yard shots.....just dont get busted trying to flag.....they can see good so its easy to get spotted.....also wear camo and use some heavy loads...i use #4 shot in 12 gauge...also dont turn the call wide open...its usually to loud.....i have a remote with mine and it works good.....also after an hour or so move to a different location.....you will be surprised that sometimes you can kill birds a mile down the road they you couldn't get close enough before...


----------

